# STOLEN: ROLEX Submariner - Serial #: F521842



## jbagocius

Watch was stolen in the middle of the night on 8-09-08 from my room at the Atlantis Resort in the Bahamas. Someone broke into my room while I was asleep. They came in through the balcony, 2nd floor room. 

I am the original purchaser. I have attached an image of the warranty card.


----------



## meta4ick

That sucks, and on vacation?! I hope it turns up.


----------

